# Month post-surg side effects?



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

Haven't been feeling well at all since my TT "about" a month ago. Got my hubby's bronchitis the day after I came home from the hosp, went to PCP, he gave me a zpack, and in a few days it was gone. Couple of days later, the cough and congestion came back, but I just dealt with it. (Not one to go to the doc for just a cough lol. Only reason I went right after my TT was because I knew my immune system was low from the surgery.) This week, I've been feeling like pure CRAP. Doc ran my levels, and I'm not hypo, so the levo is still at an ok dosage, but I've been sleeping like mad. The night before last, I slept straight from 930p until 1030-11a, with the exception of when I was up for about a half hour to call off work. My reason for calling off work yesterday was slight dizziness, and major chills. I took my temp, and it was 95.9 on the thermometer. This morning, it was the same thing pretty much, no dizziness, but I was freezing cold and sweating at the same time (sounds weird, I know, but I kid you not), and my temp was 96.8. Took my temp about a half hour ago, and it's finally normal (98.6 exactly), but I'm still freezing. (No more sweats along with it, thank goodness.)

I'm going to the doc this afternoon, but just started to get curious as to if this all may be just a side effect of the levothyroxine. Thoughts?

*ADD* Forgot to mention that it's relatively warm here right now. 58 degrees outside, with our heat set at 68 and holding.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

teri2280 said:


> Haven't been feeling well at all since my TT "about" a month ago. Got my hubby's bronchitis the day after I came home from the hosp, went to PCP, he gave me a zpack, and in a few days it was gone. Couple of days later, the cough and congestion came back, but I just dealt with it. (Not one to go to the doc for just a cough lol. Only reason I went right after my TT was because I knew my immune system was low from the surgery.) This week, I've been feeling like pure CRAP. Doc ran my levels, and I'm not hypo, so the levo is still at an ok dosage, but I've been sleeping like mad. The night before last, I slept straight from 930p until 1030-11a, with the exception of when I was up for about a half hour to call off work. My reason for calling off work yesterday was slight dizziness, and major chills. I took my temp, and it was 95.9 on the thermometer. This morning, it was the same thing pretty much, no dizziness, but I was freezing cold and sweating at the same time (sounds weird, I know, but I kid you not), and my temp was 96.8. Took my temp about a half hour ago, and it's finally normal (98.6 exactly), but I'm still freezing. (No more sweats along with it, thank goodness.)
> 
> I'm going to the doc this afternoon, but just started to get curious as to if this all may be just a side effect of the levothyroxine. Thoughts?
> 
> *ADD* Forgot to mention that it's relatively warm here right now. 58 degrees outside, with our heat set at 68 and holding.


I will say this; you have been through an awful lot (and so have others on this board w/cancer) so your body is having a tough time. Kind of topsy turvy right now you might say.

Glad you are going to the doc today and we hope to hear from you when you can.

Hopefully, the doc will run more labs for hypo. But, I am wondering if your ferritin is low?

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100, the better)


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

A ton of us have gone through the post-TT dip.  If I recall correctly, mine was around three weeks.

It's more of the hormonal fluctuations. I'm not saying there's not something else going on -- there may be -- I'm just saying if you didn't feel somewhat bottomed out at some point, you'd be the exception to the rule.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I felt like a million bucks after my TT - it was several weeks later before I crashed! For awhile I was telling people that for as bad as I felt, I was sleeping better than I could ever remember. :indifferent0023: I hadn't slept well in probably 20 years so I was lovin' all that sleep. I'd be so tired when I went to bed that the next morning I sometimes couldn't remember going to bed!

It's been almost 7 months since my TT and I'm just now honestly feeling like I might make it...and that's without bronchitis or any other illness to deal with. Honestly, I hadn't even thought about it until I read your post but I don't think I could have survived the coughing and weakness of bronchitis - not to mention that Z-packs make me feel almost as bad as whatever my illness is. Those things throw me for a loop!

Good luck. I can say from my own experience and it may be worse than most people's recovery from TT but it has been something! There have been weeks on end when I did not know if I would ever feel normal again but I am encouraged right now.


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

Bronchitis. Again. Doc gave me a script for Doxycycline, which is normally reserved for pneumonia patients, but seeing as the z pack he gave me the first time didn't work fully....

Got yelled at too.  I'm totally one of those people who won't go to the doctor unless I'm dying, and got yelled at for not getting in there sooner when the symptoms came back. (Felt better for a whole 2 days after the z pack.) He said he'll kill me himself if this doesn't work and I don't come back right away. (It's all good - he's been my PCP for about 13 years now, and we joke like that. )


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Have your doctor check your Ferritin, Vit D and B-12 all of which can cause fatigue if below ranges with normal thyroid levels.

Do they run the FT-3 on you? If you are not converting properly that can also cause fatigue. Please post your lab ranges when you post labs.

Anesthesia can cause fatigue for weeks after surgery.

I would have to admit that fatigue after my surgery lingered for years until I added Cytomel and even now I have my fatigue moments when allergy season is about - like now.


----------



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

terri - I'm dealing with bronchitis too. It's not what the the doctor said I had (didn't really say) but I know that's what it is.

I went to the doctor Monday (my husband's doc) since my regular doctor wasn't in. I was running a low grade temp for about 3 days. This doctor gave me a steroid shot, an antibiotic (Augmentin, 2 pills daily for ten days), and a strong Mucinex for the cough and mucus. The doctor went this route since he said I was "autoimmune comprised" from being on the Imuran. No fever on Tuesday, and feeling better, other than a nasty cough and mucus.

My cough and all the mucus actually started the night of my surgery. My surgeon said the surgery could stir it all up. My husband also had bronchitis and went to the doctor about a week after my surgery.

I to my Endo Monday so she will check me out good too and also do my labs to see how the Levo is doing at 100mcg.


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

I got this too. Hit me the day we landed on our vacation in hawaii. 31 days part surgery. felt like i was on a boat, even before i saw any water. Felt horrible. I am pretty sure i ruined everyones vacation,but such is life.

Now I am almost a month after that and I'm starting to come back to life. Every day i seem to get a little drop better. It takes time. But i can totally relate to that being some scary "what did i just do" stuff.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Um...my husband ended up in the hospital with pneumonia 2 or 3 days after my initial surgery...but I felt fine!

(He's more prone to pneumonia than the average bear, and I think spending time with me in a hospital around sick people was not good for him.)


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

Interesting note- Found on the internet that bronchitis/pneumonia are side effects of certain anesthesias. Starting to make some sense why so many of us have fought with this!


----------

